# Penturner's Rendezvous



## its_virgil (Feb 16, 2010)

As in past years, the Penturners Rendezvous will be held on the eve of the Utah
Woodturning Symposium. The 8th Annual Penturners Rendezvous will be held at 7PM on Wednesday, May 5th. You can see past years from the navigation on the home page of the Pen Makers Guild website at: http://www.penmakersguild.com

The registration is active so register early.

There will be pen rotations at the Utah Symposium and the demonstrators will be Kurt Hertzog, Russ Fairfield, Bill Jackman, and Don Ward (at last report). 

Do a good turn daily!
Don

[FONT=Georgia, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe this year??!!??!!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope so. It is fun and you will enjoy it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Paul in OKC said:


> Maybe this year??!!??!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on this Don. This seems to get earlier every year!


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome! That is a 3 minute drive so you can count me in! oh, is there an age minimum or something that would restrict a 17 yr old pen addicted teenager from attending the festivities? Thanks!

P.S. this will be my second year to attend the symposium and so what other things are going on around Provo? i know about the symposium, the CSUSA sale, and now this rendezvous, but inst there a burl convention or some exclusive hush hush stuff?


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 22, 2010)

And how many of you guys usually make it down here?


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I registered today. I will be taking a vacation day so I can attend the CSUSA activities during the day.  Virgil are you coming this year?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 10, 2010)

I will be there. I will attend the CSUSA open house where Russ Fairfield, Kurt Hertrzog, Bill Jackman and I will be doing some pen demos. 

I will also be at the 8th annual Penturners Rendezvous where I will do a short demo of some sort along with Kurt Hertzog and Bill Jackman. The Rendezvous will include short demos, vendors, show and tell, the pen display, lots of visiting and sharing along with the usual array of door prizes. Registration to attend is not mandatory but to possibly win a door prize requires registration and payment of the $10 fee.

The Utah Woodturning Symposium will have 10 penturning rotations...do I hear an AMEN! Penturning demonstrations will be handled by Russ Fairfield, Kurt Hertzog, and Don Ward. 

I am excited ... I hope to meet several of my IAP online family....just a few weeks away.

Do a good turn daily!
Don








gmcnut said:


> Virgil are you coming this year?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 10, 2010)

No age restrictions for attendance. We will need a signed note from your parents....JUST KIDDIING. 

At the symposium there will be a trade show where you can  buy whatever you want for turning. Also, on one evening, there is a swap meet and you will be able to fill your PU truck bed with as much wood as you want.

The list of demonstrators and the rotation schedule is now on the symposium website: http://www.utahwoodturning.com/

Looking forward to meeting you.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


Jmhoff10500 said:


> Awesome! That is a 3 minute drive so you can count me in! oh, is there an age minimum or something that would restrict a 17 yr old pen addicted teenager from attending the festivities? Thanks!
> 
> P.S. this will be my second year to attend the symposium and so what other things are going on around Provo? i know about the symposium, the CSUSA sale, and now this rendezvous, but inst there a burl convention or some exclusive hush hush stuff?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't speak for the symposium but the rendezvous has had between 70 and 100 at the ones I've attended. It is a great time to visit with other penturners.
Do a good turn  daily!
Don



Jmhoff10500 said:


> And how many of you guys usually make it down here?


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all,  I am looking forward to this series of events with great anticipation. Spending the day at Crafts Supplies USA and then the Penturners Rendezvous in the evening which is the best ten dollars I spend on this hobby each year. This will be my third year attending this series of events. The first year I was only able to spend a short time. Last year I was able to devote the whole day and this year I hope to be on-hand for the full day to absorb as much as I can. Thank you to all who are putting this together and if I can be of any help, just ask.


----------



## olsenla (Apr 12, 2010)

I just registered.  Hope to meet some of you guys there.

Larry


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2010)

This is a great event.  This will be my third year and it is worth staying the whole three days if you can.  There is a lot to learn and many things to try out.  Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Apr 13, 2010)

I just registered and a good thing too! i didn't realize that _today_ is the 13th!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 14, 2010)

It sounds like a great time...but unfortunately for me it is about 2000 miles away and I am not overly fond of airplane rides any more.  To all of you who do attend, have a great time.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 18, 2010)

I will not be able to get a note from my parents.....but I am attending anyways.   See you guys there. If anybody needs to put in an order, let me know and I will bring it up, I will have a vendors table at the Rendoezvouse, with afew goodies, not much, as I am traveling light this year.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2010)

Cindy,
Have you finished that closed end pen from two years ago? I think it was you who attended the demo and to whom I gave the unfinished pen. Looking forward to the Rendezvous and the symposium....it will be fun.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



nava1uni said:


> This is a great event.  This will be my third year and it is worth staying the whole three days if you can.  There is a lot to learn and many things to try out.  Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## gmcnut (May 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I had a very nice time today at Craft Supplies USA and then at the Rendezvous later in the evening. I met Cindy Navarro this morning while we were all waiting for the sale to open up. And I also got to meet Don Ward later in the evening at the Rendezvous. I went home with a couple of finds from CSUSA and I also bought some stuff from Anthony Turchetta and Ken Nelsen. Now I have a couple of days of vacation left to tinker in the shop. Yeah!


----------

